# Matt interior detailer?



## creative1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Tried using meguairs ultimate interior detailer but struggling to get on with it. leaves a satin finish on the dash. After something easy to apply on the dash and plastic trims without a sheen. Ideally a flat Matt finish. Any recommendations?


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Koch Chemi ****pit spray works well.


----------



## creative1 (Apr 10, 2012)

PWOOD said:


> Koch Chemi ****pit spray works well.


Is this a simple spray and wipe or does it need wiping with a second cloth?


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Auto Finesse Spritz is what I use, leave a satin finish and smells good too


----------



## creative1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Gixxer6 said:


> Auto Finesse Spritz is what I use, leave a satin finish and smells good too


Thanks but was after a real matte finish.


----------



## Sk8ir (Mar 23, 2016)

I'm really, really picky about a proper matte finish and I absolutely swear by Adam's Interior Detailer (as supplied by site sponsors Prestige). Got it after seeing recommendations on here - others I had tried all seemed to leave residue or satin-y sheen.

I have a feeling they might have changed the formula recently though? I'm sure an expert can advise!


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I use Sonax Xtreme ****pit Cleaner Matt, simply spray on a microfibre and wipe over interior.

Lovely fresh smell too.

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/p/s...S6CGzPu64UCQWiJ9bPtDyq8mNBIPh2bsaAnx7EALw_wcB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoyW80 (Jan 20, 2013)

Adams interior detailer for me too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

Gtechniq Matte Dash for me. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## creative1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Sk8ir said:


> I have a feeling they might have changed the formula recently though? I'm sure an expert can advise!


In a good way?


----------



## tyreman (Jan 28, 2007)

Power maxed matt is good and smells of almonds,also really cheap


----------



## creative1 (Apr 10, 2012)

garage_dweller said:


> I use Sonax Xtreme ****pit Cleaner Matt, simply spray on a microfibre and wipe over interior.
> 
> Lovely fresh smell too.
> 
> https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/p/s...S6CGzPu64UCQWiJ9bPtDyq8mNBIPh2bsaAnx7EALw_wcB


What's the difference between this and this https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sonax-****pit-spray-matt-effect-various-fragrances


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

Chemical Guys Inner Clean maintains the matt new look of interior trim.

It is very versatile, being able to be used on other surfaces such as sat nav or stereo screens.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Bouncers Inside Job is my current favourite, leaves a clean, fresh matte finish to all interior surfaces plus active polymers to reduce UV damage and dust build up.

Can't post a link to it as this isn't my section but you'll find it on our site! 

Alex


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

303 aerospace protectant works well! Anti static and UV resistant.


----------



## RoyW80 (Jan 20, 2013)

Crackfox said:


> Gtechniq Matte Dash for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I'm a big fan of Gtechniq products but i find the sprayer on the matte dash next to useless. How do you find it??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

creative1 said:


> What's the difference between this and this https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sonax-****pit-spray-matt-effect-various-fragrances


Not seen that before, maybe it's a new version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

RoyW80 said:


> I'm a big fan of Gtechniq products but i find the sprayer on the matte dash next to useless. How do you find it??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fine really. Few sprays around the dash, spread with 1 MF and then buff with another.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have been used anglewax qed on my interior, doesn't seem to leave much if anything behind. Trying out a ONR qd mix at the minute, I'll see how i get on with that

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinny (Dec 15, 2016)

Deffo agree with Alex inside job is fantastic!


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

creative1 said:


> Is this a simple spray and wipe or does it need wiping with a second cloth?


Spray onto a me and buff. I always use a second cloth to give the car a a final wipe over just to be sure but not really required.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

ODK Cabin leaves an oem finish and smells amazing


----------



## walfice (Sep 15, 2017)

Cabin is next on my list to try but for the original post both Adams and auto glanz mist are the best I have tried. They both leave a natural finish and no residue.


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

powermaxed interior dressing is mat and very good for the price, not much plastic in mine though.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Meguiars Quik Interior Detailer or Sonax ****pit Matt Effect. 

Yes the Meguiars Ultimate has a significant sheen to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## creative1 (Apr 10, 2012)

tosh said:


> Meguiars Quik Interior Detailer or Sonax ****pit Matt Effect.
> 
> Yes the Meguiars Ultimate has a significant sheen to it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Is that sonax Matt ****pit or sonax xtreme matte?


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

Poorboy's Natural Look Dressing. Is an oldie but really good


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

creative1 said:


> Is that sonax Matt ****pit or sonax xtreme matte?


Matt effect

Xtreme has some gloss to it, so you won't like it.

Same for poor boys, it definitely has a silk sheen to it


----------



## creative1 (Apr 10, 2012)

tosh said:


> Matt effect
> 
> Xtreme has some gloss to it, so you won't like it.
> 
> Same for poor boys, it definitely has a silk sheen to it


This one?

https://professional.sonax.com/Prod...8-SONAX-****pit-spray-matt-effect-sport-fresh


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

tosh said:


> Matt effect
> 
> Xtreme has some gloss to it, so you won't like it.
> 
> Same for poor boys, it definitely has a silk sheen to it


The one I linked to, Sonax Xtreme ****pit Cleaner Matt effect, has zero gloss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

garage_dweller said:


> The one I linked to, Sonax Xtreme ****pit Cleaner Matt effect, has zero gloss
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would disagree - I have both.

The Sonax Xtreme ****pit cleaner, does leave a slight sheen behind - its nice enough, shows that you have 'done something' to the interior plastics, nice darkening effect, but isn't completely matt. It looks better than new, if that makes sense.
https://www.saxon-brands.com/product/sonax/xtreme/283241544

The only Sonax products that leave zero finish behind, is the normal non-Xtreme ****pit cleaner that was linked in from clean your car.
https://www.saxon-brands.com/product/sonax/interior-glass/358241544
https://www.saxon-brands.com/product/sonax/interior-glass/357241544
They do them in 6 different fragrances.


----------



## creative1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Which one of the two is better on cluster / satnav screens?


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

tosh said:


> I would disagree - I have both.
> 
> The Sonax Xtreme ****pit cleaner, does leave a slight sheen behind - its nice enough, shows that you have 'done something' to the interior plastics, nice darkening effect, but isn't completely matt. It looks better than new, if that makes sense.
> 
> ...


Honestly never seen any difference in the area where it's been applied and where it hasn't.

I'll try the other version and compare.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creative1 (Apr 10, 2012)

garage_dweller said:


> Honestly never seen any difference in the area where it's been applied and where it hasn't.
> 
> I'll try the other version and compare.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you get a chance to test?


----------

